# toe bent back



## DragonLass (Mar 17, 2010)

hi all
I noticed one of my budgies in my aviary a few days ago was keeping weight off one leg. I didn't think awfully much of it, as this particular budgie has a slight defect on one of his feet where one of his back toes faces forwards, been like that since I had him, and he has sprained the foot a few times in the past probably because of the deformity causing a slight loss of balance sometimes.

I managed to get a closer look today though as he's still staying off it, and I noticed this time it's not a sprain, he's actually managed to somehow bend one of the back toes forward so much that the nail is poking upwards! No wonder he's keeping off it. I observed for a while and noticed he is using his front toes a little bit for balance but he won't put his full weight on the foot as it is obviously too uncomfortable. He is spending some time sitting on flat surfaces and bringing his weight right down so he can rest his other leg.

I will of course take him into the avian vet as soon as I can, but this won't be until Wednesday at the earliest as the office is closed for the long weekend. 

Has anyone had any similar problems and might be able to advise any way I can make him more comfortable until then? 

He is still in the aviary, as I actually think it might be better than putting him in the hospital cage, because the aviary has a number of flat surfaces he can rest on, and if he's away from his buddies and girlfriend he might fret which would be worse.

Also as he's an aviary bird he's not very tame, so I don't want to chase him all around the aviary to catch him if I don't have to.

Although I'm wondering whether I should possibly trim the nail that is now sticking upwards so it doesn't prick anywhere it shouldn't?

Anyone know what the vet might do? I'm thinking the toe will need to come off, is that do-able for a budgie?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your budgie has broken his toe. 
If the budgie was more prone into falling due to the disability on his foot and this was clear early on into having him, it would have been best to take him out of the aviary and place him on a cage and adapt the cage to better accommodate his needs. With time you could have also worked on taming him.

If by now you think your budgie will be too stressed to be placed in a cage, then the second best option would be to confine the area in the aviary (or place a cage inside the aviary where your budgie could be safely in).
You will need to pay a very close eye, because other budgies can start to bully him because he is currently more fragile.
Given the severity of the case, finding an emergency clinic that offer avian vet services would be the best course of action. Your budgie needs to be seen asap.
If the toe happens to be amputated, your budgie will soon adapt to the change.
Budgies (and other pet birds) are quite resilient and with our help and support they can overcome even greater obstacles.

I'm wishing your budgie all the best and hope he will soon be on the road to recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz has given you excellent advice and suggestions and I agree with her completely.

Please be sure to update us on your budgie's condition after you've taken your little fellow to the vet for treatment.

Best wishes*


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I agree with the previous posts. An avian vet is needed immediately. As of now I would make him as comfortable as possible, and don't make him stressed. Stress will only make you and your budgie feel worse. Wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## DragonLass (Mar 17, 2010)

OK, after a closer look today, a bit of a false alarm. I think I was seeing double, the toe in question is the one that has already been bent back since he was a baby. For some reason i thought his OTHER toe had also done it.
I was able to catch him for a much closer look. There doesn't seem to be any breakages, as he can still move all 3 of his normal toes into a claw (his other toe is paralysed and always has been). He can actually put his weight on that leg but it obviously hurts because he doesn't want to keep any weight on it for an extended amount of time.
Also he seems quite fine to use the foot to hold himself up on the side of the aviary on the mesh. So it seems downward pressure is the issue.
I couldn't see any signs of any sore spots or infections on the base of the foot. 

He still needs a vet visit but it seems a bit less obvious now. It may still just be a sprain but I will get him checked over properly. 
For the record there's only one avian vet in my entire state. Lucky for me (and other tasmanians), he's very good.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

A trip to the vet is a very good idea. I'm glad it's not a broken toe, but something isn't right with his hurting leg. I hope all goes well!


----------



## DragonLass (Mar 17, 2010)

So an update on this, we've seen the vet, the vet said that his foot looks fairly good physically - he can make a good claw, doesn't react too much when simply moving the foot. The diagnosis at this point is that either it's just a bad sprain, or is possibly an internal tumor that is causing some pain however he couldn't feel any sign of it, but said it is possible that it is only small. At this point, I'm just to observe for the next couple of weeks and see how he does. If it is still problematic, the vet can do an x-ray to see if he can find any other issue.

Already, it seems a little better. He is putting some weight on it now, using the leg to move around. He is still resting it often, but not 100% of the time like he was before.

So fingers crossed it is on the mend. He's certainly not letting his sore leg put a crimp in his normal everyday budgie activities.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

That hopefully is good news and you do seem to be blessed with a knowledgeable and considerate vet there. Fingers crossed it's just a sprain. :fingerx:


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I hope it isn't a tumor!  I'm glad to hear that he's starting to use his leg again. That is a very good sign.


----------

